# portable stable/field shelter flooring- what do you use?



## Little_Grape (22 December 2009)

Back in the Summer we started to build 2 loose boxes on skids in our rented field. They look fantastic, and are pretty much ready to use, but we havnt sorted the floor out yet as I have been looking into different optionsto ensure I get the best one!

I was originally hoping to put some type of compressed chalk/stone base down, however as the stables are portable we cant actually do this as the council wont allow it, and the farmer would prefer we did something else.

I have looked into rubber matting, and elsewhere on the farm its being used reasonably, but am very aware it could sink and go uneven if a horse is stabled on them for any length of time. I spoke to one manufacturer and they offer a stiff rubber mat wth a flat underside specfically made for stables with poor drainage. The distributer also recommended a fine plastic mesh as an under layer for the whole stable as it stops the mats sinking- he certainly made it sound convincing!!!

I just thought I would ask around and find out if anyone else has a similar setup, and what they were using before i fork out for this setup. I have been doing my research since the summer and this seemed the best option I have found.

Luckily we are blessed with well draining soil, and the floor inside the stables is level grass at the moment all ready to be prepared for whatever we decide, but the sooner I can get the 2 boxes finished the sooner I can move my mare back off of livery and start saving!!

Thanks!


----------



## russianhorse (23 December 2009)

My shelter is just on a dry part of the field and I have a HUGE straw bed in there for him  
	
	
		
		
	


	





It only gets muddy just outside of the shelter, but the ground inside the shelter has continued to stay like concrete


----------



## kerilli (23 December 2009)

if you haven't got guttering up yet, i'd do that asap, it makes a huge difference to the amount of mud you get outside the doorway...!
i've got earth floor with cowmats inside, and they all stay very dry.


----------



## Little_Grape (23 December 2009)

I havnt guttered up yet but will be in the coming month- certainly before I move a horse in. interesting to hear you havent had to do a lot to prepare the soil. Russian horse- is the bed literally just down on the soil? Is he particularly clean?
Kerilli, do you find the mats move a lot not having any real firm base underneath??

Thanks


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (23 December 2009)

I have a mobile stable and this winter have used grass matting inside with a layer of shavings on top. So far, it has worked out really well. Skip out as normal and remove any soaked patches daily and the matting hasn't sunk yet! I have also got grass mats at the entrance and if there is any sign they are sinking, I just flipp them up and re-lay. They aren't very heavy to lift and seem to be doing the job at the moment.


----------



## russianhorse (23 December 2009)

yes, his bed is directly on the soil, but its VERY deep, so nice and soft and warm lol....i have even put banks in too.  It has stayed lovely and dry underneath

When stabled he is an incredibly dirty horse, but being out 24/7 he actually plods out to his field to go to the toilet, so his bed is super clean  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....................just have an acre and half to poo-pick instead


----------



## kylie88 (23 December 2009)

I am on rented land where we are not aloud put anything ermanent , i have slabs laid down in mine, on top of sand to bed them in!


----------



## Vicki1986 (23 December 2009)

I've just put mobile stables in - hoping (praying!!) the floors will be ok. I put crushed concrete down first then mats and will have thick wood pellet beds.
im on top of a slope so hoping natural drainage will be good.


----------



## madmuppet (23 December 2009)

hi.. we have mobile field stables.. this is our second winter in them.. we have shale floors and use straw beds..  i muck out twice a day as my guys seem to be never out them in the bad weather lol..  i do have deep beds with bankings and it works perfect with the shale floor..  We also put shale and hardcore mix down before the stables went down.. i know you aint ment to but we did.. no one has said anything and the farm we keep our horses on was okay about it..    to be honest i dont think i could now go back to stabling at night and out during the day.. i do like the fact my guys can choose what they want to do but i am just very lucky that i am on a farm and have that set up.. good luck with your mobile stable.. i am sure you will love it..


----------

